# Turntables and records.



## 134 (Nov 23, 2017)

I wanted to ask if someone likes turntables? I have a turntable and a medium sized collection of records like AC/DC - Flo on the Wall or my newest from Beast in Black - Berserker 
What records do you have?
Which record do you want but you never got to buy it?
I want a Single from New Order - Blue Monday
or Dead or Alive - You spin me round
Which is your favourite record?
mine is Dicken - oh yeah (45rpm)
What turntable do you have?
I have a DUAL 1256


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 23, 2017)

I love high-fidelity analog LP records. Years ago, I picked up a Technics SL-M2 direct-drive turntable with a Grado Red cartridge and another Grado stylus, a Parasound PPH-100 RIAA phono line stage, and a Tascam DA-3000 DSD/PCM digital master recorder and with these I have taken a two-pronged approach to music: 

One, I'll pick up a literal box full of LP records at a go from thrift stores, willing to try nearly any genre or artist. Mostly, I've built up a huge collection of Romantic-era and modern classical performances, and it's really amazing stuff from a wide variety of notable composers and ensembles. It's changed my cultural perception of the world and the music in it. 

Two, I do buy new LP albums as well, mostly in electronic or rock subgenres from artists trying to field esoteric works, though a few others too. Again, the analog recordings are really quite something. On a good system, a good LP tickles your neurology.  Because I own over six-hundred LP records across so many genres between 1952-2017, it's hard for me to really point to one as THE favorite, but I'll pick this one because it's special:






Disasterpeace - FEZ (2015) ( www.discogs.com: Disasterpeace - FEZ )

As for the one I wish I had, well, that's not easy, but how about:





Änglagård ‎– Hybris (1992) ( www.discogs.com: Änglagård - Hybris ).
I could always pick myself up a used copy starting at US$375 for the album.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 23, 2017)

The turntable I have is a BSR in a "Sound Design Classic" radio, phono, 8-track combo. It seems to work fine, though I'm not sure how good it really is. My LP collection is really just a mismatch of whatever catches my fancy. I've mostly procured it at estate auctions since it's easy to get a box of records for three bucks.

Though, my true passion is for 78 records and the older players. I have a 1919 Victrola floor model in mahogany, a 1920-21 Silvertone floor model in walnut, and a 1930s unnamed portable. Like my Lps there isn't much rhyme or reason to them, it's mostly just whatever I can find! The oldest 78 (or somewhere around 78 rmps) I have is a 1904 one-sided Monarch record made by the Victor Talking Machine Company (they manufactured the Victrola in 1906) of the "The Old Oaken Bucket" sung by the Haydn Quartet. Eh he . . .

The records I'd really like to have would be, all of ABBA's albums, a nicer version of Peter,Paul and Mary's album (Moving), and a Pathé center start record.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm not terribly interested in these things, but my parents have been decorating the home with 50's - 60's retro themed furniture, art, and soon everything in the kitchen. We got a record player cabinet (top opens up, speakers on the front) along with some records, the coolest one being ZZTop - Eliminator. Kickass album, really. We got some Steppenwolf and others that I can't recall.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 30, 2020)

I've always liked turntables and vinyl records.  The turntable I have now is part of a tabletop stereo with AM/FM radio, tape player, and CD recorder. (Yes, you can record music onto CDs.) I also have a collection of LPs and 45s I've been having since the '80s.  It's mostly rock, but I also have a few soundtracks and showtunes.


----------

